
Ask HN: Feedback on my startup for startups - onelly
Struggling with bounce rate, we restructured our landing page. It&#x27;s here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;innmind.com<p>What do you think of it? Is the landing page too laconic? Does it tell you enough about the value? Is the design too simple?<p>(InnMind is a startup for startups which connects founders worldwide with investors and experts and assists in spreading the word about their projects).
======
brudgers
This doesn't really sound like the sort of project for which a web page is
central. I would think that developing relationships with potential founders
and potential investors and hand holding introductions would be a viable
approach. Probably something that should be done locally at first rather than
worldwide and something that requires attention to metrics other than webpage
bounce rate.

Good luck.

